

Why I hate being a developer... - boonez123
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/web/2597332857.html

======
kenjackson
You have to love the 100% payment upon completion. Based on what I've seen
from that ad -- this site will never actually be completed -- no payment is
ever due.

------
boonez123
For sure. Video Chat. Sheesh. Didn't Facebook just get that? haha.

